# Ruby Redfoot - Picture thread!



## MPRC (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a brag thread for how cute Ruby is. Instead of posting a new thread every few days when she does something cute I'll just update here.

I bought some wheat grass to see if Ruby would like a nibble, instead she conquered the container and showed it who is boss. 

She then went on to conquer the sedum plant. With her immense interest in it I don't count on it lasting long. She's not nibbling it, just using it as a playground.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2015)

So very cute. Nice and curious.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a shop on Etsy called The Rusty Tortoise and I enjoy finding tortoise-y things to sell along side all of the other vintage goodness, but Ruby wasn't so sure of this guy who came into the inventory yesterday!


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 30, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have a shop on Etsy called The Rusty Tortoise and I enjoy finding tortoise-y things to sell along side all of the other vintage goodness, but Ruby wasn't so sure of this guy who came into the inventory yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 146060
> View attachment 146061



Cute tort! Out of curiosity, how old and how big is she? I have a (roughly) 4.5 month old redfoot and I'm thinking that he's big at 97g, but I have no comparison!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 31, 2015)

What a cutie indeed!  Love her beautiful, curious eyes! <3 Very nice Etsy shop, @LaDukePhoto!!


----------



## MPRC (Aug 31, 2015)

Rutibegga said:


> Cute tort! Out of curiosity, how old and how big is she? I have a (roughly) 4.5 month old redfoot and I'm thinking that he's big at 97g, but I have no comparison!



She is about 4in long across the bottom of her shell and weighs in around 200g - The lady I got her from insists that she is 'nearly 2' but she seems small to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2015)

I really like the photo diary that you have been doing about the torts growth.


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 31, 2015)

Interesting! Troggy is 8cm long (3.1 inches) as of a few weeks ago, though I should probably measure him again this week on his weigh day. He suddenly looks much less like a little hatchling and more like a... Juvenile, I guess? He looks more like Ruby than the newly-homed babies I'm seeing. It's so cool watching them grow!


----------



## MPRC (Aug 31, 2015)

Rutibegga said:


> He looks more like Ruby than the newly-homed babies I'm seeing. It's so cool watching them grow!


I dropped by the reptile store yesterday to kill some time and I couldn't believe how tiny the hatchling RF's are compared to Ruby. I'm used to looking at her compared to Vern who is 8 years old and massive (at least compared to Ruby)


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 3, 2015)

Aww, they grow up so fast!


----------



## MPRC (Sep 7, 2015)

Ruby had her first taste of fig and she thinks it is amazing. I found a tree that was nearly breaking under the weight of them while I was out house hunting so I grabbed a few since since I wasn't sure if the torts would like them. Looks like when we get to see the inside on Wednesday I'll be filling my pockets. 






Omnomnomnom!


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 7, 2015)

Woah, she definitely loves those indeed!! She's got that crazy look in her eye...! ;D


----------



## MPRC (Sep 7, 2015)

She is not very cautious, I have to keep a good eye on her. Vern on the other hand in way picky about new things.


----------



## Rutibegga (Sep 7, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> She is not very cautious, I have to keep a good eye on her. Vern on the other hand in way picky about new things.



Yes, I had to pull a receipt out of Troggy's mouth during his walk around the grassy lot this morning, so I know that feeling. He also tries to eat my shoelaces on a regular basis.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 7, 2015)

@Rutibegga - I wonder if there is something yummy in receipts. My rat prefers them to scratch paper about 3 to 1.


----------



## Rutibegga (Sep 7, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Rutibegga - I wonder if there is something yummy in receipts. My rat prefers them to scratch paper about 3 to 1.



Huh, I wonder. I assumed he went for it because it's light in color. 

I saw a video of your rattie on Instagram. I used to keep rats. They're neat little pets!


----------



## MPRC (Nov 16, 2015)

UPDATES! 

Ruby in June: 




Ruby in October:





I know (s)he's little but I'm always willing to take guestimates on if she is a Ruby or a Rueben:





This little monster will do anything for a treat, these are the National Geographic soft treats that are pretty much junk food:


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh man, the pumpkin photo! She looks so pleased with herself!

I think her bumps are moving further apart, and that her new growth is smooth. 

I also think she's super cute


----------



## MPRC (Nov 16, 2015)

@Rutibegga - I've got a couple side profile shots I'll put up later that show the difference. She hasn't grown a ton, but you can kind of see the new growth on the 'treat' photo since it is darker.


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 17, 2015)

That's such an awesome photo of her in the pumpkin!! There are so many adorable tortoises on the forum.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 17, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> That's such an awesome photo of her in the pumpkin!! There are so many adorable tortoises on the forum.



She got in there herself for the best method of attack. I was shooting product photography for my etsy shop and looked over and about died of laughter as she was gnawing on it.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 17, 2015)

Side photos for @Rutibegga (and the rest of you if you so please!) 
Then: 





Now:





The "signature" super intense Ruby stare:


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 17, 2015)

I do think she's smoothing out!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 17, 2015)

Such beautiful colors.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 25, 2015)

12oz (340 grams) today, that is double when she came to us this summer


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 26, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> 12oz (340 grams) today, that is double when she came to us this summer
> View attachment 159942


She looks extremely delighted!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 5, 2016)

Starting to see some marbling on Ruby's underside. The jury is still out on gender.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 5, 2016)

Such lovely colors!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 5, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have a shop on Etsy called The Rusty Tortoise and I enjoy finding tortoise-y things to sell along side all of the other vintage goodness, but Ruby wasn't so sure of this guy who came into the inventory yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 146060
> View attachment 146061


Awesome! I'll check out your shop. I'm on etsy too but in vacay mode. CuTey CLips.


----------



## Rutibegga (Jan 9, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> 12oz (340 grams) today, that is double when she came to us this summer
> View attachment 159942



Making up for lost time!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 14, 2016)

First photos of 2016. Definitely noticing her pyramids scooting apart as time goes on. Hopefully in a couple years they'll be unnoticeable


I'm glad I got her into the right conditions when I did.


----------



## Rutibegga (Jan 15, 2016)

Aw, Ruby is looking great!


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 18, 2016)

Definitely looking great!! Very nice!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Guys! Can I have a mushroom?


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 21, 2016)

What kinds of mushrooms do they eat?


----------



## MPRC (Jan 21, 2016)

So far we've only tried portabella and white button with the torts. I am a mushroom lover though so there will be more in their future. I can't wait for the spring Chantrelles to start popping up. I love that Redfoots will eat pretty much anything.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 21, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> So far we've only tried portabella and white button with the torts. I am a mushroom lover though so there will be more in their future. I can't wait for the spring Chantrelles to start popping up. I love that Redfoots will eat pretty much anything.


Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 21, 2016)

Ruby's favorite hobby is eating. (Closely followed by ramming my boyfriend and soaking in her heated pool)


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 22, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Ruby's favorite hobby is eating. (Closely followed by ramming my boyfriend and soaking in her heated pool)


Great photo!


----------



## Pearly (Jan 22, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> What kinds of mushrooms do they eat?


Here in Texas we are very limited with mushrooms available. Chanterelles are about 55 or 65$ per 1lb, I buy 1 mushroom for my babies. You should see "the look" I get at checkout


----------



## MPRC (Jan 22, 2016)

Oregon is full of wet moldy fungus-y goodness. Guess I might need to dehydrate and send out my "B grade" mushrooms for Xmas.


----------



## Pearly (Jan 22, 2016)

That's one of the things I miss about the European forests, the berry and mushroom season! Here in Texas you could never pay me enough to go into those woods! It's just a big mess of vines, and sticks, you can't see the floor. I'm scared of snakes (just in the wild, pet snakes are ok). I loved the smell of fresh mushrooms when we brought them home in our little wicket baskets, clean them of grass, leaves, pine needles, cook, marinade some and most would go for drying. Oh, the smell of the dry mushroom!!!! I envy you guys!


----------



## Rutibegga (Jan 22, 2016)

Troggy is hit or miss with mushrooms, but maybe I just haven't found the right ones yet. He will take pretty much any if I hand feed him, but will avoid them in his dish. 

I read somewhere portobellos weren't ok to feed? Maybe that's a myth (or maybe I'm mis-remembering)?


----------



## MPRC (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmmm, I haven't read that, but then again we feed everything in moderation around here so I would never know WHAT upset their stomachs if anything did. The only time I was sure something messed with them was when Vern knocked over the gallon tub of cat food and had an all you can eat buffet while I wasn't watching.


----------



## Pearly (Jan 23, 2016)

Rutibegga said:


> Troggy is hit or miss with mushrooms, but maybe I just haven't found the right ones yet. He will take pretty much any if I hand feed him, but will avoid them in his dish.
> 
> I read somewhere portobellos weren't ok to feed? Maybe that's a myth (or maybe I'm mis-remembering)?


I second that. Also read some place that portabello is a "no-no" for torts. It didn't explain why though, and it doesn't matter since I can't remember where I read it anyway


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Here in Texas we are very limited with mushrooms available. Chanterelles are about 55 or 65$ per 1lb, I buy 1 mushroom for my babies. You should see "the look" I get at checkout


One reason I'm glad I shop for the Russian diet! Haha, very nice!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 29, 2016)

I am not a hat!


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 31, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am not a hat!
> View attachment 163770


Very cute!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 6, 2016)

14.5oz (411g) today! Up from 12oz (340g) on Christmas! 





Let me DOWN! 




Really though Ruby, you can reveal your gender any time now, that would be great...


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 8, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> 14.5oz (411g) today! Up from 12oz (340g) on Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful tort!!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 8, 2016)

At the end of the day if Ruby eats all of her greens she gets to come out and pick at Vern's leftovers since they have a lot more junk food in them than her food. She's not quite ready for a big kid plate.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 10, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> At the end of the day if Ruby eats all of her greens she gets to come out and pick at Vern's leftovers since they have a lot more junk food in them than her food. She's not quite ready for a big kid plate.
> View attachment 164866


Looks a lot like my Russian. Eating is a big deal in his enclosure!


----------



## Pearly (Feb 10, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> At the end of the day if Ruby eats all of her greens she gets to come out and pick at Vern's leftovers since they have a lot more junk food in them than her food. She's not quite ready for a big kid plate.
> View attachment 164866


Omg!!!! I love to watch those FEET from behind! Make me laugh every time! She is a cutest thing!


----------



## MPRC (Mar 13, 2016)

THIS is why we can't have nice things:


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 13, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> THIS is why we can't have nice things:


Silly torts! They just like everything messy!!


----------



## MPRC (Mar 13, 2016)

@Oxalis She is ready for spring and outside time. Her tank has gotten a bit tight over the course of a massive growth spurt this winter. I haven't upgraded her because I want to wait until after we close on our house and move in so there has been a lot of out of tank enrichment time and I think she knows how to get it. *Crash, bang, thump!* MOMMMMMM! Let me out! 

She's swimming circles in the kitchen sink right now chasing floating bits of fruit.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 13, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Oxalis She is ready for spring and outside time. Her tank has gotten a bit tight over the course of a massive growth spurt this winter. I haven't upgraded her because I want to wait until after we close on our house and move in so there has been a lot of out of tank enrichment time and I think she knows how to get it. *Crash, bang, thump!* MOMMMMMM! Let me out!
> 
> She's swimming circles in the kitchen sink right now chasing floating bits of fruit.


Aww, poor little doll! My Russian has gotten a little cabin fever-y with spring slowly on its way. Soon he should be out and running around in his outdoor garden enclosure.


----------



## MPRC (Mar 21, 2016)

Sunshine time!





The patented "Super intense Ruby death glare"


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 22, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> The patented "Super intense Ruby death glare"


Haha, those redfoots and their death glares!! I swear the Russians do it too sometimes!!


----------



## MPRC (Jun 30, 2017)

I have 3 more redfoots who don't have a thread, might need to combine them into one.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I have 3 more redfoots who don't have a thread, might need to combine them into one.
> View attachment 211531


You've got some cutest RFs! And that little Ruby has some beautiful color on her


----------



## TempestRising (Jul 3, 2017)

Great thread! Wishing you guys a great summer!


----------



## Tortski (Jul 4, 2017)

MPRC said:


> THIS is why we can't have nice things:


Hah, my tort use to do the same. We had to change his bowls into ceramic because he would either do that, dump everything out, or smack himself in the face. He is almost heavy enough to smack himself with the ceramic ones, luckily he just lifts them up a bit. I love how adorable Ruby is, not only looks, but her personality too!


----------



## MPRC (Jul 5, 2017)

All smiles from Ruby.


----------

